

Meet Raphie: A 15 Year-Old Developer Who Built ShareBrowse - Ataub24
http://www.forbes.com/sites/alextaub/2012/08/16/meet-raphie-a-15-year-old-developer-who-built-sharebrowse/

======
nickfrost
This guy is really talented. What he built at AngelHack, could easily turn
into a $100MM product if pursued full-time. I'm sure he'll have some great
accomplishments in the years to come.

------
benjlang
Rockstar!

